# Blue Spotted Jawfish



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Man do I miss this guy. He made such a mess of the sand but was such a cool fish.





I called him Digger:lol:


That was a cool coral too


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lol. What a grumpy looking fish


----------



## keepsmiling (May 19, 2013)

Yeah they can't help it..lol.:lol:


----------

